# Dado electronico o digital con TTL



## Mamina (Nov 11, 2008)

Buenas tardes, estuve buscando por el foro información sobre dados electronicos y/o dados digitales y consegui como hacerlos pero *NO* con* TTL*, me explico, ya tengo uno montado, con un monoestable (555), un astable (555), luego un CMOS 4516B (Este es uno que necesito reemplazar por un TTL) luego todos estos circuitos integrados que tambien necesito remplazarlos por TTL (4071B - 4049B - 4081B) y luego lo que tengo son mis LEDs que me encienden como un dado, esto lo saque del simulador de circuitos *Livewire* y funcionan muy bien, pero tengo ese problemita que me los piden con TTL. si alquien me puede ayudar le agradeceria muchisimo la ayuda, gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 11, 2008)

Si ya sabes las compuertas que estas utilizando en cmos busca lo mismo en ttl en esta lista:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/familia-circuitos-integrados-ttl-13119/


----------



## Mamina (Nov 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias, ya consegui lo que eran las compuertas, pero aun no consigo el 4516B.....
Segun lo que e podido investigar acerca de este cmos (4516B), en TTL seria un 74LS190 pero ya lo reemplace y no me funciona, ya no encuentro que hacer!


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Nov 11, 2008)

hola fijate en esta pagina .http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Dado_electrónico  -espero que te sea util


----------



## Mamina (Nov 12, 2008)

Gracias corazon pero no me sirve, lo necesito todo en TTL! pero muchas gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## Jorge Duarte (May 3, 2010)

Buenas tardes, necesito saber si se puede remplazar el 4516B con otro integrado, lo que pasa es que no lo he conseguido y estoy armando un dado electronico


----------



## Michael Silva (Dic 11, 2011)

Yo estoy en las mismas! Lo saqué del livewire y Pff eh estado dando vueltas por ese Cmos el que es similar es el SN74LS90 es un divisor de frecuencias también nada más que en TTL. aún teniendo esto no eh sabido que hacer. bueno espero que el echo de haberte dicho cual sería el "sustituto" del Cd4516B en TTL pueas hacer algo, de ser así no olvides en avisar  Por cierto el problema esta en el que el CD4516B tiene un pin de Up/Down ya que cuenta num binarios y el 7490 no lo tiene creo que ahi esta el detalle... en fin saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

el 74ls93..es de 4 bits completo..
y para el 4516..el equivalente en TTL es el 74ls191


----------



## Michael Silva (Dic 11, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> el 74ls93..es de 4 bits completo..
> y para el 4516..el equivalente en TTL es el 74ls191



Ah si? Veré que encuentro de similitud... e independientemente de eso por qué mencionas el 93? :S no entendí ._. yo mencioné el 90 :S





			
				Michael Silva dijo:
			
		

> Ah si? Veré que encuentro de similitud... e independientemente de eso por qué mencionas el 93? :S no entendí ._. yo mencioné el 90 :S



Simulando nuevamente no me funciona el 191 D: no sé que hacer  El bendito dado lo tengo que entregar mañana y en mi ciudad no hay el 4516. algún consejo que me puedas dar? o algún circuito que no ocupe este integrado...


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

Michael Silva dijo:


> Yo estoy en las mismas! Lo saqué del livewire y Pff eh estado dando vueltas por ese Cmos el que es similar es el SN74LS90 es un divisor de frecuencias también nada más que en TTL. aún teniendo esto no eh sabido que hacer. bueno espero que el echo de haberte dicho cual sería el "sustituto" del Cd4516B en TTL pueas hacer algo, de ser así no olvides en avisar  Por cierto el problema esta en el que el CD4516B tiene un *pin de Up/Down* ya que cuenta num binarios y el *7490 no lo tiene creo que ahi esta el detalle*... en fin saludos.


es cierto..pero otra cosa el 74ls90 es contador BCD
mientras el 4516 que mencionabas es asc/des completo de 4bits
..por eso propuse el 74ls93 que es el mismo pero en 4bits completo..pero es solo un contador de rizo simple
no tiene cuenta descendente...
-----------------------------
dices que no te simula?
no te sorprendas si usas livewire...
si bien es muy bonito y todo eso
es muy limitado...

puedes subir tu simulacion?


----------



## Michael Silva (Dic 11, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> es cierto..pero otra cosa el 74ls90 es contador BCD
> mientras el 4516 que mencionabas es asc/des completo de 4bits
> ..por eso propuse el 74ls93 que es el mismo pero en 4bits completo..pero es solo un contador de rizo simple
> no tiene cuenta descendente...
> ...



Me quedó! no como yo quería... (con LEDs) pero bueno, explicame como subir la simulación y la subo. Para eso estamos para compartir. Desde hoy en la mañana que te pregunté, hasta hace un  par de minutos me salió. jajaja todo el santo día diseñandolo... ._.



Como se puede apreciar en la simulación el circuito funciona... Los créditos son para miguelito jajaja todo el puto día diseñandolo hasta que me salió. Solo falta montarlo, cualquier duda o aclaración pueden preguntar.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 11, 2011)

seria mas conveniente que el pin3 del primer 555 controle el pin 4(reset) del otro 555, dejando el pin8(de alimentacion +) a la alimentación propiamente dicha

comprime al archivo y subelo...


----------



## Michael Silva (Dic 13, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> seria mas conveniente que el pin3 del primer 555 controle el pin 4(reset) del otro 555, dejando el pin8(de alimentacion +) a la alimentación propiamente dicha
> 
> comprime al archivo y subelo...



ya eso es extra... el diseño propuesto ahí esta... comprobado. lo tube que montar ya que era un trabajo de la escuela y sí funciona. El que quiera puede "rediseñar el circuito" Lo que tu explicas con del pin 4 no lo creo conveniente... uno genera un pulso "normal" el segundo se encargar de generar un tren de pulsos, el trabajo del 90 es el de un "divisor de frecuencia" se adaptó el 90 para que solo contará hasta 6. y obvio la decodificación de datos se hace con el 47 y la salida final es el display. un único detalle, sale el 0: esto es una opción incorrecta para ser un dado, lo que se me ocurre es una alguna que otra compuerta lógica y hacer una especie de retroalimentación cunado esa condición se cumpla. en fin de mi parte: es todo. saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 14, 2011)

nunca dije que no funcionaria..solo dije mas conveniente
por diseño, seguridad, estabilidad, y otros cosas los pines de alimentación son exclusivos para alimentacion..pero ya que el NE555 es tan peculiar, puede entregar 150mA en su pin3, y ademas funciona de 3 a 15vol... es casi irrelevante si usas el RESET y ALIMENTACION..con otro 555...con tal que no interfiera con los niveles logicos del 74ls90...en fin. 



Michael Silva dijo:


> ...un único detalle, sale el 0: esto es una opción incorrecta para ser un dado, lo que se me ocurre es una alguna que otra compuerta lógica y hacer una especie de retroalimentación cunado esa condición se cumpla. en fin de mi parte: es todo. saludos.



según tu diagrama va de 0 a 5 ...en 6(en un tiempo muy muy pequeño) resetea el contador
...solucion??
sumarle (+1) 74ls83 sumador paralelo de 4 bits
74ls192-74ls193 contador precargable asc/des, forzar en la carga paralela  en 0001 para que no entre el 0 a la cuanta...
---haber, cuantas compuertas sale usando tabla de verdad y todo eso??


----------

